# New turbo kit found!!! Need info!



## Partyboy25 (Jan 27, 2005)

I found this kit today and was wondering if ne 1 has it. It is a whole lot cheaper than the hotshot kit. I am trying to find out if i would be ok getting this kit or if it would be better to save up for the hotshot kit.

And if no 1 has this kit, if some1 could step up and be a ginny pig for the rest of us, it would be greatly apreciated.

http://www.importperformanceparts.net/imports/nissan_index.html?source=google


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's not a new turbo kit, and i suggest you run a couple searches on this.

also, this belongs in the proper forum, forced induction and nitrous.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

is it me or do you just see a list of parts, not a kit.. well ill move it to forced induction


nvm, i found the kit and its teh same ricer kit peole suggest but wont touch with a 50' pole


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Partyboy25 said:


> I found this kit today and was wondering if ne 1 has it. It is a whole lot cheaper than the hotshot kit. I am trying to find out if i would be ok getting this kit or if it would be better to save up for the hotshot kit.
> 
> And if no 1 has this kit, if some1 could step up and be a ginny pig for the rest of us, it would be greatly apreciated.
> 
> http://www.importperformanceparts.net/imports/nissan_index.html?source=google


If you want someone to be the guinea pig do it yourself.. 

The turbo kit is not worth the money. Small turbo, incomplete engine management, the list goes on and on. Honestly for performance per dollar you cannot beat the HS kit unless you fabricate your own.


----------

